# Three More Before It Got Too Hot



## ghost1066 (Jul 13, 2015)

to turn. I was sweating so bad I couldn't see out of my glasses so I stopped with just these done. I had a few pieces of white oak burl stashed back and I grabbed a decent piece of walnut and got to it. Turned two out of the oak and one walnut. The two smaller calls are wood duck and the larger is double reed predator. I still need to go back and buff them out once the lacquer cures then they are good to go.

Oh and I was bored and the Dremel was right there so I stippled the band on the walnut call cause I could.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks great Tommy. I like it when folks add the stippling. Seems like it would be easier to hold, while adding a nice bit of embellishment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful wood! Great job with the stippling! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice for a hot day.


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (Aug 12, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> to turn. I was sweating so bad I couldn't see out of my glasses so I stopped with just these done. I had a few pieces of white oak burl stashed back and I grabbed a decent piece of walnut and got to it. Turned two out of the oak and one walnut. The two smaller calls are wood duck and the larger is double reed predator. I still need to go back and buff them out once the lacquer cures then they are good to go.
> 
> Oh and I was bored and the Dremel was right there so I stippled the band on the walnut call cause I could.
> 
> View attachment 83146 View attachment 83147


thats some good looking calls


----------

